# Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Hey

ich habe vor mir ein MacBook Pro zu kaufen und das eben hauptsächlich für Videobearbeitung zu nutzen.

Das angestrebte 13,3 Zoll Modell hat allerdings keinen eigenen Videospeicher was mit etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet.

Daher die Frage: Reicht ein 13,3 Zoll MBP für eine anständige Videobearbeitung?

PS: Die Videos kommen von einem 1080p Camcorder.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Warum ein Mac?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Die sind für Video- und Fotobearbeitung gebaut.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> Die sind für Video- und Fotobearbeitung gebaut.


o0 Was erhoffst du dir daraus?
Ich hab selbst mal Mac auf meinem PC emuliert...

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Naja, trozdem bekommst du bei nicht-apple Notebooks mehr Leistung fürs Geld und gerade das halte ich für am wichtigsten bei Videobearbeitung. Ob da jetzt Mac OS oder Windows drauf ist ist am ende jacke wie hose.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Was würdet ihr mir stattdessen für ein gerät empfehlen? Sollte auf keinen Fall größer als 15 Zoll sein!


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Hör' nicht auf die beiden, in den iPhone Threads waren sie auch schon auf "Anti-Apple" eingestellt (Ich will euch nicht beleidigen, aber eine solche Ablehnung gegenüber Apple kann man, grade, wenn man anderen helfen will, nicht tolerieren!)

Mac's sind, wie du schon gesagt hast, für Medienbearbeitung konstruiert, und da kommt es nicht auf die Leistung (ok, beim rendern) an, sondern auf die Software. OSX wird nicht ohne Grund für viele Filme eingesetzt! Eine solch einfache Bedienung und so gute Bearbeitungsprogramme findest du bei Windows nicht.
Nimm aber lieber die etwas größere Version, ansonsten hast du nicht genug Platz auf dem Bildschirm


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Also bei 1080p Videos sollten es schon mehr als 4GB RAM sein. Ich weiß net ob en Notebook da die richtige Wahl is, zum selben Preis würdest du schon das 2-3 Fache an RAM in einem guten Hexacore Desktoprechner bekommen. Das würde vllt. auch eventuelle unzulängichkeiten in der Software ausgleichen.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Ich gehe 1 Jahr nach Australien daher die Wahl zum Laptop. 
Hab btw. noch nie gehört, dass Videobearb. so stark RAM abhängig sein soll? :O

@DAEF13: Du meinst das hier sollte reichen?


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> Hab btw. noch nie gehört, dass Videobearb. so stark RAM abhängig sein soll? :O



Es stimmt aber




DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> @DAEF13: Du meinst das hier sollte reichen?



Ja, das ist schon besser
Letztendlich hängt es aber ja auch vom Preis ab, aber wenn es für dich kein Problem ist, dann nimm die 15,4" Variante

€dit: Am 20 Oktober ist das Mac-Event, warte bis dahin! Es wird sich sicher lohnen


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Was ist das Mac-Event? 

Es ist ein Problem, aber kein unlösbares.


----------



## pixelflair (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

apple stellt wieder neue produkte vor 

aber gehe davon aus dass sie nur das air ändern


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hör' nicht auf die beiden, in den iPhone Threads waren sie auch schon auf "Anti-Apple" eingestellt (Ich will euch nicht beleidigen, aber eine solche Ablehnung gegenüber Apple kann man, grade, wenn man anderen helfen will, nicht tolerieren!)


Das was ich hier geschrieben hab ist aber nicht meine Meinung, da ich keine Videobearbeitung o.ä. mache, aber viele Leute hier aus dem Forum (keine Apple hater ) sagen das man Videobearbeitung auf nem PC genau so gut wie auf nem Mac machen kann. Aber erstmal groß die klappe aufreißen, ne?


----------



## kenji_91 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Die Vorteile von Mac liegen klar auf der Hand, sie haben die bessere Software, und das erste was dir jedoch dann zuschaffen machen wird, ist das OS. Dafür habe ich selber eine eingewönigszeit von ein paar wochen gebraucht für die Grundbedienung, ab Aparture hieß es Bücher lesen und dann ging es auch recht flott zu. Aber auch auf der Apple site selber gibt es jede Menge Tutorials dafür.
Final Cut ist eine wahrliche Augenpracht sowohl vom Layout als auch von der Bedienung.
Und
Immer dieses Apple-Hasser getue...
Das sind immer diese Geringverdienenden Schüler, die keinen Plan von nichts haben und sich noch NIE! sich in irgendeiner Hardware eingearbeitet haben...
Natürlich bringen die 1-2min am Macbook im Mediamarkt nicht die volle Einsetzbarkeit von Macs, da darauf doch nicht die Profi-Software installiert ist. Und wer jemals sich mit einem neuen OS befasst, wird auch erst Monate brauchen, um zu kapieren wie das läuft.
Genauso wie bei anderen teuren Geräten, schauen die auf den Preis und reden es deswegen schlecht. UNFUG!
Man sollte erst seine Meinung geigen, wenn man auch etwas Ahnung hat(d.h. mehr als die 1-2min!)


----------



## zøtac (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Die Vorteile von Mac liegen klar auf der Hand, sie haben die bessere Software, und das erste was dir jedoch dann zuschaffen machen wird, ist das OS. Dafür habe ich selber eine eingewönigszeit von ein paar wochen gebraucht für die Grundbedienung, ab Aparture hieß es Bücher lesen und dann ging es auch recht flott zu. Aber auch auf der Apple site selber gibt es jede Menge Tutorials dafür.
> Final Cut ist eine wahrliche Augenpracht sowohl vom Layout als auch von der Bedienung.
> Und
> Immer dieses Apple-Hasser getue...
> ...


Gott was hast du jetzt wieder? Hab ich hier irgentetwas konkret gegen Apple gesagt? NEIN!
Ich glaub immer wenn ihr meinen Avatar seht und ich das wort "Apfel" egal in welcher Sprache poste schaltet ihr um, lest nicht mehr weiter und heult rum wegen meinem Apple-Hater gebashe 
Und zu den geringverdienenden Schüler... natürlich könnt ich mir nen Macbook leisten, nur was bringts mir, mhm? Aber ja, natürlich sind alle die was gegen Apple haben Neider mit zu wenig Geld, hört man ja ziemlich oft hier^^


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Hey leute.. ich bin selbst ein geringverdienender Schüler 

@kenji_91: Würdest du mir Final Cut Pro empfehlen? 

Momentan sieht so aus als würde es das "schlechteste" 15er


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Herrlich, die einen reden es vom Ansatz an schlecht, und die anderen erkennen die Vorzüge...
Aber Hauptsache, einer reißt die Klappe auf, ne? 

Ich bin auf kenji's Seite

Achja, ich habe auch mal Mac auf meinem (C2Q) PC emuliert, dank nicht vorhandener Treiber fürs P5N-D konnte man aber nur die Grundfunktionen ausprobieren - die liefen echt gut.
Ein (ehemaliger) Klassenkamerad hat sich zur Konfi einen iMac gekauft, ich durfte den mal einen Tag ausprobieren und die Vorzüge liegen ganz klar in der Bedienung und der guten Software.
Ich bleib' aber (zumindest beim Hauptrechner) bei Windoof, ein iPad wird aber meinen iPod ablösen


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Ich bin auch klar PRO Mac daher wirds einer werden. Nur welcher war (ist) ungeklärt.


----------



## .Mac (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

So ihr Helden, ich spring mal auf den Zug mit auf.

Ich finde es schon ziemlich lustig, gerade vor ein paar Tagen hatten wir  das gleiche Thema, 13" MBP für den Medien-Bereich (bzw. Bearbeitung.),  mit genau den gleichen Argumenten.

Ich gebe mal eben meinen Standpunkt dazu, ich selbst bin Mediengestalter (FR Digital), und arbeite in der Agentur auf OSX (10.6.4 Snow Leo) *und*  auf Windows 7, ich selbst hatte mir einen Apfel bestellt weil ich nur  gehört hatte wie toll das nur für Leute wie mich ist und das OSX gerade  dazu gemacht wurde die tollsten Werbungen zu erschaffen und das alles  soo leicht von der Hand geht *schwärm* - Stop, Hammertime!

Wie ich schon sagte, ich arbeite, mit beiden Betriebssystemen mit vergleichbarer Hardware, in der Medienproduktion. Was ich bestätigen kann, die Oberfläche ist genial, oder wie jemand mal sagte, OSX wurde von Leuten designed die nicht nur in der Konsole hängen und Code eintippen.
Die Oberfläche ist wirklich schick, die Usability ist aller erste Sahne, wenn man sich erst daran gewöhnt hat dann wird man es lieben. Außerdem wäre natürlich der Vorteil von UNIX, weniger Gefahr den PC per Kunden zu infizieren usw..

Dennoch, was bringt mir diese tolle Oberfläche, dafür habe ich doch nicht mehr als 1000 Ocken auf den Tisch gelegt oder? OSX ist nicht wahnsinnig schneller als Windows 7, und ich sage hier nur Windows 7, schneller als Vista / XP ist es allemal. Ressourcen schonender ist es auch nicht, jedenfalls solange man sein Windows pflegt.* 

Und*, jetzt kommt´s, OSX ist sicherlich nicht dazu gemacht dir deine Videos schneller zu rendern, außer du zählst die ms beim Rendern. Ich habe bisher in dem letzten halben Jahr keinen bemerkenswerten Unterschied zwischen OSX und Windows 7 bemerkt was meine Arbeit angeht. Weder von der Geschwindigkeit oder dessen Funktionen.

Mein Tipp, wenn du auf Windows eingearbeitet bist, dann bleib auch dort, ein schickes GUI ist es definitiv nicht Wert überteuerte Hardware zu bezahlen, außer du willst mit deinem Alu-Unibody prollen, dann haste sicher erstmal dein Gewissen für ein Jahr beruhigt, oder du zu faul bist das System auf Vordermann zu halten, dann wäre OSX auch lohnenswert.

Edit: Nur mal nebenbei, 13" für Videobearbeitung oder Grafik an sich wäre für mich nix, liegt aber daran das ich Detailverliebt bin und lieber die Sachen auf einem großen Monitor angucke, 13" ist für das Programmieren ganz nett, aber für Grafik würde ich immer ein 2. Display anschliessen.

Edit2: Nächste Woche ist das BacktotheMac Event, da wird zu 99% OSX 10.7 "Lion" vorgestellt, nur mal nebenbei wegen der Frage am Anfang der Seite.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Danke für eure Mühe. 
Eine Weile werde ich ohnehin noch brauchen um das Geld zusammenzubekommen. 
Also warte ich mal ab was bei diesem Event passiert.


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Der einzige gute Grund dafür, ein Macbook zu kaufen wäre, wenn du schon bis jetzt mit einem Mac-Videobearbeitungsprogramm gearbeitet hättest und dieses gewohnt bist

Ansonsten bietet ein Mac keine wirklichen Vorteile, hat aber ein wesentlich schlechteres P/L Verhältnis- es gibt für Mac eben andere Programme, nicht unbedingt bessere oder schlechtere, einfach andere

Es ist auch nicht so, dass ein Mac hardwareseitig oder von Seiten des Betriebssystems irgendwelche nennenswerten Vorteile im Bezug auf Video und/oder Bildbearbeitung hätte, es hat sich ganz einfach geschichtlich so entwickelt, dass relativ viel gute Bild und Videobearbeitungssoftware mit einer recht großen Community für Macs existiert


Die Hardwareanforderungen von Videoschnitt, gerade 1080p würde ich keinesfalls unterschätzen; je nach verwendetem Programm sollten es min. 4GiB, besser 8GiB RAM (bei 64Bit) oder zweifelsfrei 8GiB (64 Bit) sein, des weiteren ist ein starker Quadcore von Vorteil, eventuell sogar für flüssiges Arbeiten schlicht notwendig, selbst wenn nicht macht er sich spätestens beim Rendern bezahlt; bei einigen Programmen hilft auch eine gute GraKa, da Teile mancher Programme GPU beschleunigt werden können- Achtung, manche profitieren nur von CUDA- das gibts nur bei nVidia; allgemein sollte zumindestens eine mittelmäßige, dezitierte GraKa vorhanden sein

Wenn du keinen externen Bildschirm verwendest sind an den internen Bildschirm freilich auch hohe Anforderungen in Sachen Bildqualität, Full HD oder 1920x1200 ist auch klar notwendig um das Ergebnis in nativer Auflösung betrachten zu können

Vorschläge:

ASUS N82JQ-VX046V (90N0FA114N1259VL551) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Das ASUS N82JQ ist mit 14 Zoll und 2,8kg das aktuell mit deutlichem Abstand kleinste und leichteste Notebook mit Quad i7; des weiteren ist es recht preiswert
Gegebenenfalls sollte man die 4GiB RAM auf 8GiB aufrüsten was aber kein Hindernis sein sollte
Auch die GraKa sollte für diese Anwendung ausreichen
Ein klarer Nachteil ist der Bildschirm, der spiegelt, nur eine Auflösung von 1366x768 hat, ein TN Panel, schwachen Kontrast und einen mickrigen Farbraum hat-> das Gerät ist nur zu empfehlen, wenn du einen halbwegs vernünftigen externen Bildschirm oder zur Not auch einen als Bildschirm verwendeten, guten Full HD TV zur Verfügung hast

Wenn du keinen externen Bildschirm einsetzten kannst würde ich eine Größenklasse höher gehen und zu einer mobilen 15,4/15,6 Zoll Workstation wie etwa dem W510 Thinkpad oder dem Dell Precision M4500 greifen

Hardwaretechnisch stehen die MacBooks trotz der hohen Preise nicht sehr gut da- es gibt aktuell kein Quadcore MacBook und nur das 17 Zoll Modell bietet eine höhere Auflösung als 1440x900


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Genau.
Ich benutze selbst Adobe Photoshop, Premiere Pro, After Effects und Lightroom.
Und ich bin über meinen Windoof PC glücklich!
Mac lässt sich so... bää... bedienen
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich die "normalen" Windoof Hotkeys gewohnt bin  Win+1 Strg+T Strg+V ENTER
Aber Mac ist nicht für irgendetwas gebaut!
Wenn du kein Mac-only Programm benutzt, dann hast du keinen Grund dafür!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DeinSchicksal (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Ich hab mal bei notebooksbilliger.de ein wenig gestöbert und bin erstmal bei diesem Gerät stehengeblieben.. Was haltet ihr von dem? Alternativen? Das Notebook sollte nicht über 1.500€ liegen.


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Systemleistung und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sind in Ordnung aber nicht top; das Display ist, wie das von dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Acer ziemlich mies, mit viel zu geringer Auflösung, Kontrastarm, dunkel nicht Blickwinkelstabil, mit schlechten Schwarzwerten und die Farben könnten freilich auch besser sein

-> Wenn du beim Videoschnitt in der Praxis mit einem externen Bildschirm arbeiten kannst sicher nicht schlecht ansonsten würde ich wesentlich mehr wert auf das Display legen

Vorschläge für Notebooks mit brauchbarem Display:
Sony Vaio VPC-F11C4E/B schwarz | Geizhals.at Österreich
Klarer Nachteil: mit 16,4 Zoll Diagonale und 3,2kg schon sehr viel größer und schwerer als ein 15 Zöller oder gar ein 13,3 Zöller...

An sonsten etwa dieses:
Fujitsu Celsius Mobile H700, Core i7-620M 2.66GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (H7000WXG11DE) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Sprengt aber den Preisrahmen schon deutlich, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man noch eine für sinnvolle Nutzung zwingend notwendige RAM Aufrüstung durchführen muss


----------



## DeinSchicksal (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MacBook Pro für Videobearbeitung. Reicht ein 13,3 Zoller?*

Hmm.. die sagen mir beide nich so zu..
Hab mich nochmal nach nem besseren Display umgesehen.. gefunden hab ich ein Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Du musst schon selber wissen, ob dir 16,4 Zoll zu groß sind; mobil ist das nichtmehr wirklich, wenn auch immerhin deutlich besser als ein 17,1 Zoll Gerät

Abgesehen von der Größe ist es aber sicher nicht schlecht für die Anwendung


----------



## DeinSchicksal (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Also die Mobilität is das wo ich am ehesten Abstriche machen könnte.. 
Wer schön sein will muss leiden und so


----------



## p00nage (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

also mobilität spricht aber wieder für einen mac, weil bei gleicher leistung bekommst du eig kaum mehr akkuleistung  Ich hab mir auch zwecks studium nen mac geholt und bin zufrieden und im vergleich zum notebook meiner eltern(win) würde ich nie tauschen wollen. Einziger anchteil an mac ist zurzeit das ProE nur auf Windows läuft, dazu muss ich halt dann bootcamp nutzen geht aber ohne probleme. Es war auch mein erster Mac und klar dauert es eine Zeit bis man sich auf´s Mac OS umgestellt hat und wenn man ma nen kürzel noch net weis einfach kurz google bemühen  aber seit ich des macbook hab läuft mein i7 desk nur noch ganz selten


----------



## DeinSchicksal (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Fürs Studium mag das ja angehen aber für Videobearbeitung?


----------



## p00nage (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

ja und Mobilität/Leistungsverhältnis ist mmn Apple an der spitze und auch als Student hat man rechenintensive Programme, studier ja keine Sprache oder so


----------



## DeinSchicksal (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Ich denke ich werde dennoch vorest beim Sony bleiben.. die Leistung is mir einfach wichtiger


----------



## DeinSchicksal (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Weitere Meinungen zum Sony?


----------



## Superwip (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Ja, und zwar, dass ich eben bemerkt habe, dass Sony vor knapp drei Wochen einen Nachfolger des F12 herausgebracht hat, das F13

Die Verbesserungen beinhalten unter anderem USB 3.0 und eine wesentlich stärkere und modernere GraKa, teurer ist es kaum

VPCF13Z1E/B (VPCF13Z1E/B) : Technische Daten : VAIO & weitere Computerprodukte : Sony 

Sony Vaio VPC-F13Z1E/B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ach ja, außerdem habe ich davon gehört, dass es bei der gesamten Sony Vaio F11/F12/F13 Serie zu einem leisen aber hörbaren, hochfrequenten Fiepen kommen soll, wenn der CPU sich im Stromsparmodus befindet (zumindestens bei Modellen mit Quadcore)- ob dich das stört kannst du wohl nur in der Praxis feststellen, gegebenenfalls ein Gerät in einem Elektronikmarkt testen oder einfach bestellen und wenns hart auf hart kommt zurückschicken; in dem Zusammenhang würde ich mich auf keine Aussagen anderer User verlassen, da die Akustische Wahrnehmung doch relativ stark individuell ist und bei solchen Dingen oft maßlos übertrieben wird


----------



## DeinSchicksal (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

WOW danke. 
Na dann werde ich wohl versuchen das zu kaufen 
Dankedanke. 

Ja das mit dem Fiepen hab ich auch gehört, aber ich werde das Teil auf jeden Fall erstma bestellen, denn das mit dem Spulenfiepen hatte ich damals auch nichts also einfach mal sehen...

Noch wer ne Meinung (jetzt zum Sony Vaio VPC-F13Z1E/B)?


----------



## DeinSchicksal (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Mehr Meinungen?


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

ich meine das ist n krasser preis!!!...für das geld kriegt man ja das Asus G73JW-TZ207V Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de bereits...und das ist deutlich stärker als das sony......so long


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Natürlich gibt es Alternativen... trotzdem denke ich, dass das F13 aktuell die wohl beste Lösung in dem Preisbereich darstellt

Vorteile des Asus: schnellere GraKa, standardmäßig doppelt so große HDD

Nachteile des Asus: wesentlich größer und schwerer, spiegelndes Display, kein USB 3.0, kein Blu-Ray Brenner, doch immerhin gut ~150€ teurer


----------



## p00nage (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

ich frag mich immer wer die lust hat nen 17" lappy mit zu schleppen. wiegt immerhin 4kg ....


----------



## DeinSchicksal (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

@Nvidia+AMD: Ich schließe mich Superwip an.. es ist zu groß zu schwer und ich brauche garnicht so viel Grafikleistung.. meine alte GTX260 hats früher auch getan. 

Und das Sony ist eig. optimal für mich.. und preilich auch das absolute Maximum xD


----------



## p00nage (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> @Nvidia+AMD: Ich schließe mich Superwip an.. es ist zu groß zu schwer und ich brauche garnicht so viel Grafikleistung.. meine alte GTX260 hats früher auch getan.
> 
> Und das Sony ist eig. optimal für mich.. und preilich auch das absolute Maximum xD



man kann aber ncht desktop graka´s mit mobilen vergleichen


----------



## DeinSchicksal (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Natürlich nicht.. sollte nur ausdrücken, dass ich nicht immer das Beste brauche.


----------



## p00nage (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

 ich hab mir damals zu meinen i7 auch nur die gtx 260 geholt weil die p/l einfach top war und die werkelt bei mir immer noch weil ich einfach net mehr brauche. Außerdem sitz ich fast eh nur noch am lappy da ist man einfach mobil


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

das asus hat zudem ne ssd verbaut...naja....wers net braucht...


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Das G73, dass du verlinkt hast besitzt eine 1TB HDD (oder zwei 500GB HDDs), der Gesamtspeicher ist nicht angegeben, genausowenig die Art des Speichers

1TB SSDs im 2,5" Format gibt es soweit ich weiß überhaupt noch nicht und zwei 512er würden mehr kosten als das ganze Notebook, daher kann ich das irgendwie nicht glauben


----------



## p00nage (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

ich auch nicht und zudem wollte der te am anfang nen 13" und da ist dann schon nen unterschied zu nem 17" mit 4kg


----------



## DeinSchicksal (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Laptop für Videobearbeitung. MacBook Pro? Sony Vaio VPC-F12Z1E/BI? Oder ganz anders?*

Das 3,1kg 16,4" Sony ist denke ich eine gute Lösung wenn nicht jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät gemacht hat.  Es ist ein Kompromiss aber dennoch irgendwie optimal.


----------

